# 1 week post partum bleeding?



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

I noticed our ewe who had big twins a week ago had a couple drops of blood coming out the back end. She had a very rough birth and my husband had to "go in". Is this normal? or should I worry...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Did she pass her after birth? Does she have a fever at all? Was your hubby certain there were no more? Is it normal? not really, but its not always a big deal either.


----------



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

Yes, she passed the afterbirth. and yes, there were no more. She is acting fine. I will take her temp when I get in her from the field. Thank you


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Its like a woman giving birth. Chances are its all normal. Though you can check her temp to be safe.


----------



## Double C Acres (Nov 25, 2011)

I say it's normal. Most of my ewes who lambed in the past 2 wks have had a bit of bloody discharge a week later. I know with goats it's perfectly normal to have bleeding off and on for 3-4wks. If she's acting normal I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Remuda1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd say normal as well. As long as there's no foul odor to the discharge and she's not running any fever. I have ewes that will have some discharge two weeks after a _normal_ birth and they are fine.


----------



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

Thank you! I was kinda thinking it to be expected but just wanted to cover all bases.


----------

